# Lithuanian: the first floor is very high



## Ptak

Hello everybody!

Can someone tell me how can I say in Lithuanian: "the first floor is very high"?

Thank you!

P.S. And one more please: "the floor is first, but very high"


----------



## Stiklas

Hello Ptak! I'm not sure I understood what you are tryng to say exactly, some context would help, but here is my translation:



> "the first floor is very high"?



pirmas aukstas labai aukstas



> the floor is first, but very high



nors ir pirmas aukstas, bet labai aukstas


----------



## deine

Ptak said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> Can someone tell me how can I say in Lithuanian: "the first floor is very high"?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> P.S. And one more please: "the floor is first, but very high"


 
I am also no sure what you want to say... "very high" - you mean the distance from the floor to the ceiling; or the price is high; or something else...


----------



## Tagarela

Labas,

I do not know Lithuanian, but I think I understood what Ptak means.

It is like this 'Althought we are in the first floor, we are far from the ground"
Or "If you didn´t tell me that it is the first floor, I would think it´s the tenth".

So, it is the distance from the ground. But I think it depends on how you count...because some buldings have 'ground, 1st, 2nd..." others start with 1st, then second. And in some cases there are even 'garage' there 'Ground, garage, 1st, 2nd'. 

But in this case I believe that he tells about the distance/height of the 1st floor to the 'ground'. 

Chin chin.:


----------



## Stiklas

We count 1st floor from the ground, which is why this isn't making sense to us... The ceiling is high?

We need more context but it seems like Ptak isn't paying attention to this thread anymore...


----------



## Ptak

Thank you both very much!
I'm paying attention to this thread! 

That's why I needed that: a person wants to sell a flat, so she wants to write this sentence in the ad.


----------



## Tagarela

Hello,

Ptak, perhaps, with this 'very high' the person wants to say that 'it has a good view' or 'you do not listen to the street´s noise', since one of the problem of lower floors is that you hear all those cars, buses etc etc. 

Good bye.:


----------



## Stiklas

Hello again Ptak!

The Lithuanian language is very flexible- much of it becomes lost when translated to English in particular. What I translated for you is about as vague as what it sounds like in English- people may not understand and ignore the ad that way, or you may get a lot of questions, who knows.

   If you could communicate a more precise meaning to the word "high" in this context then we would be able to construct a more coherent sentence out of it... 

Is this a flat in Lithuania? Anyway, I don't think it can reference to street noise, we have other expressions that would communicate that much better... 

Good Luck! 
-A-


----------



## Ptak

Yes, the flat is in Lithuania.

The owner of the flat wants to say that the windows are located quite high in the sense that it would be quite hard for thiefs to steal into the flat  Or it would be hard for passer-bys to peep into the flat through a window.


----------



## Tagarela

Labas,

O! I almost guessed it =P 
I must agree with Stiklas that the phrase would not give the idea you want. It is really hard to say it in any language, I mean, considering that in advertisemnts one usually uses short phrases (because of the space/price and because of other people are not patient enough to read very detailed information).

Well, for help Stiklas, we should try to make another English phrase. 
Perhaps somethign like "First floor - but high-settled windows avoid robbery and peepers". 
Or 'First floor with secure windows" mmm It´s quite hard to give this idea in only one sentece, I hardly can think about it even in Portuguese.

'Apartamento no 1º andar - janelas no alto fornecem/concedem/dão segurança e privacidade" (in case someone here knows Lithuanian and Portuguese) - in English it would literaly be '1st floor Flat - windows in high position give [you] security and privacity". 

Chin chin.:


----------



## kusurija

Ptak said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> Can someone tell me how can I say in Lithuanian: "the first floor is very high"?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> P.S. And one more please: "the floor is first, but very high"


 
the first floor is very high - Pirmas aukštas yra labai aukštai.

the floor is first, but very high - (approximately, with regard to sense):
"Nors aukštas pirmas, jis labai aukštai"
+ ..ir labai sunku patekti ar pažvelgti pro langą (+ and its very difficult to get in or peep inside per window)

or: 1st floor Flat - windows in high position give [you] security and privacity - 
Butas pirmame aukšte - aukštai išdėstyti langai garantuos saugumą ir privatumą.

Hope this helps.
Cheers, Ptak.


----------



## Ptak

Tagarela said:


> It is really hard to say it in any language, I mean, considering that in advertisemnts one usually uses short phrases


In Russian, it's very easy to say.

Thank you both very much.


----------



## Stiklas

Kusurija said it best!


----------



## deine

Ptak said:


> In Russian, it's very easy to say.


What version would be in Russian?


----------



## Ptak

deine said:


> What version would be in Russian?


"Этаж первый, но очень высокий"

Or just "Высокий первый этаж".


----------

